# Please recommend me an appropriate wheel brush.



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have recently bought a 2015 Suzuki Swift Sport and as many will be aware the wheels are a multi spoke design and some of the spokes are quite close so I'm looking for the best brush for this type of wheel. I don't plan on selling a kidney in order to get one but I would consider two different brushes for the face and inside of the rim.

Here is a link to a picture of the wheel in question.

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/...2&.crumb=khuv.O7HzHW&fr=yfp-hrtab&fr2=piv-web


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

For the inside of the rim
You can get them in different sizes.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EZ-Detai...597893?hash=item3b196c4ac5:g:P7gAAOSwfoNaXyRh

For the outside

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/microfiber-madness-incrediflair

Can't go wrong with a few brushes either

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valet-PR...014123&hash=item1e8d4706ef:g:6FgAAOSwBvNToZK6


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Smallest and medium wheel woolies would suit those wheels.

They're not cheap, but worth it. You can get individuals now, so don't have to buy the near useless large woolie.

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/wheel-woolies.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wheel Woolies are still the best


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I find these use full and cost effective. As they are flat they fit between the wheel barrel and brake calliper.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019R8D8QS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

When i had multispoke wheels 20 spokes per wheel thats 80 spokes on the car :doublesho this was a life saver for the face and spokes https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MIgrWj3oq13QIVqbXtCh0WRAPQEAQYAiABEgKOYvD_BwE

It makes so much difference comapired to a standard mitt, also sealing the wheels will help drastically


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions, much appreciated.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

I use wheel woolies on my mk2 swift sport. They're also sealed with c5 so theyre a doddle to clean. Just use a valet pro lug nut brush to clean the front

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

EZ Daytona for the barrels, Dooka wheel mitt for the faces.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've used a fair few over the years and have always gone back to the good old wheel whoolies 

I've got a set that's 3 years old now and still going strong and I've recently purchased a new big whoolie just to see if they have improved 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> EZ Daytona for the barrels, Dooka wheel mitt for the faces.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Do you have the standard Daytona? Can't decide on the big or small version for my 15" wheels to clean the barrels

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Kenan said:


> Do you have the standard Daytona? Can't decide on the big or small version for my 15" wheels to clean the barrels
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


The large version...no point pi$$ing about with the small one IMO:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Flexipads four finger wool mitt is worth a try


----------



## CrimsonSkull (Oct 22, 2017)

I took the plunge and ordered a set of Wheel Woolies.

The price has put me off for long time but if they are as good as I hear, they should be a sound investment.


----------

